# LA Clubs



## danielfr (Oct 11, 2004)

I started riding a few weeks ago, and am interested in finding a club to join. I'm looking for a club that is very race-oriented but is open to new riders. From what I've been told, I have a decent amount of natural ability, and want to start racing, but I don't have any experience in riding in groups, let alone racing.

I live just east of Santa Monica, and would like to find a club that has long weekend rides and flexible weekday workouts.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

Check out http://www.lagrange.org The club is based in Westwood and is much more race-oriented than it used to be. Although they're not official LG rides, a large group leaves San Vicente and 26th at 6:30 a.m. Monday through Friday. Long weekend rides are always easy to find. The Sunday Nichols ride is not long, but staying with the lead group is a challenge, even for the fit. If you're new to group riding, you should be able to find a few people willing to give you tips on group ride etiquette. Good luck.


----------



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

*SoCal Cycling*



danielfr said:


> I started riding a few weeks ago, and am interested in finding a club to join. I'm looking for a club that is very race-oriented but is open to new riders. From what I've been told, I have a decent amount of natural ability, and want to start racing, but I don't have any experience in riding in groups, let alone racing.
> 
> I live just east of Santa Monica, and would like to find a club that has long weekend rides and flexible weekday workouts.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated


Take a look at this link and you will be able to locate more clubs than you know what to do with.

http://www.socalcycling.com/socalclubs.asp


----------



## drubridges (Nov 12, 2004)

BrokenSpoke said:


> Take a look at this link and you will be able to locate more clubs than you know what to do with.
> 
> http://www.socalcycling.com/socalclubs.asp


Any advice for juniors (17 years old) looking for a club to join, and hopefully start racing soon?


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

drubridges said:


> Any advice for juniors (17 years old) looking for a club to join, and hopefully start racing soon?


Give Helens Cycles in Santa Monica a call and ask them. They sponsor a team and know of the local clubs and group rides.

http://www.helenscycles.com


----------

